# I got my 3wt



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well my bonus check came and Cabelas ran a free shipping promo on rod & reel combos starting on the same day. So... I ordered the Three Forks / Prestige 3wt combo with line backing and leader for $79.99 plus tax. It wasn't one of my 3 original options but I like my Cabelas 8wt and I just couldn't bring myself to spend almost $300 on the Orvis rig. 

It casts nice in the yard so I'll have to get it out on the water this week. Looking forward to tangling with some bluegill!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

You'll like it & that's a great value.
Have fun!
Mike


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Once you fish the 3wt, you may never fish the 8wt again. 

I don't think you can go wrong with Cabelas.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

You might be right. The 8wt will likely become a Steelhead/Pike rig and the 3wt and 5wt will be in the dual rod holder. I'm not getting any 8lb bass around here anyway.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the Three Forks but in an 8wt, and for $60(or whatever it was) it's good rod. Heard good things about the 3wt too. Good luck with your new rig!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Best rod going for the money!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My 3wt is my favorite rod to fish of all mine. It's not always practical for all species, but is fun to fish when I get it out. I think you'll dig it!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you for posting. I've been looking to get a lighter rod myself and this fit in the budget so I went ahead and ordered one today. It should make all those smaller creek fish a whole lot more fun!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I have Three Forks rods in 3, 5, and 8 weights and love them all but the 3 is my favorite.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I put my 3 forks up for sale to include a 4wt and 8wt on the market but now I am thinking about keeping the 3wt after all this forum talk!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Unless the boss (wife) says you have to get rid of it to get a new rod, I'd keep it. The more I get into fishing the more sense it makes to keep rods and reels even after upgrading. I totally understand budgets though.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

meathelmet said:


> I put my 3 forks up for sale to include a 4wt and 8wt on the market but now I am thinking about keeping the 3wt after all this forum talk!


Tried to tell ya that! LOL

I been there and man I wished I still had all the 0-3wts still my fishing room so that I know I still have it.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> Tried to tell ya that! LOL
> 
> I been there and man I wished I still had all the 0-3wts still my fishing room so that I know I still have it.


 
You got rid of your 0-3wts?  You must be a deep sea fisherman.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

sbreech said:


> You got rid of your 0-3wts?  You must be a deep sea fisherman.


LOL! No just wanted to try other rods out and with limited funds I had to part with some to gain another so.


----------

